# buffedCast 289: Eure Fragen zum dieswöchigen buffedCast



## Launethil (5. März 2012)

Mittwochs ist buffedCast-Tag! Und damit auch Ihr bei der Plauderrunde rund um MMOs und Offline-Rollenspiele zu Wort kommt, suchen wir Eure Fragen. Habt Ihr Fragen zu bestimmten Spielen, benötigt Ihr Tipps? Dann nutzt unseren Foren-Thread zum Podcast und stellt uns Eure Fragen zum buffedCast oder lasst uns Eure Meinung zu aktuellen Rollenspiel-Themen wissen. Wir schließen den Fragen-Thread für neue Einsendungen am Dienstag um 11 Uhr.


----------



## Tendurin (5. März 2012)

Die Vorstellung zum kommenden Online-TCG "Carte" in der Buffedshow hat mir sehr gefallen!
Habt ihr Infos zum Rlease, dem Bezahlsystem (besonders im vergleich zu dem von League of Legends,
weil es eins der fairsten ist) und den Spieleservern, also wird es europaweite Server geben, oder sind
die Server nur auf Länder begrenzt?

Macht weiter so!


----------



## Fortan (5. März 2012)

Etwicklung in WOW!

Sehr geehrtes Buffed Team. 

Ich habe mal drüber nachgedacht wie es mal früher in WOW war und heute ist. 

Früher musste man sich anstrengen um den gesamten Content zu sehen und heute gibt es sogar den Raid Browser (mit noch leichteren Bossen als auf normal) 

Ich finde die Entwicklung für Casual Gamer sehr nett aber bleibt der Content für Profis nicht auf der Strecke? 

Früher gab es noch Erfolgserlebnisse wenn man nach 8 Std Molten Core, den Endboss besiegt und die Beute erhalten hat. Heute geht man 30 Min Raiden und hat schon das Niveau der Engamer erreicht. 

Was haltet Ihr, nachträglich, zu der ganzen Entwicklung? 

Euere Seite, Euer Magazin und Euer Podcast ist eine bereiucherung für uns alle!

Macht weiter so. 

Gruß Fortan


----------



## Basharael (5. März 2012)

Hi,

ich spiele seit kurzem Rift; da ich es aus WoW gewohnt bin einige Addons zu benutzen die das MMO-Leben leichter machen, habe ich nach Addons für Rift gesucht; aber bis auf die Information, dass es seit Patch 1.3 möglich ist Addons zu benutzen, habe ich nichts brauchbares gefunden: daher wende ich mich an Euch, ob ihr gute Addons (Auktionator, Crafting-Addons, Item-Datenbanken, etc) für Rift kennt?

lg
Bash


----------



## Wangol (5. März 2012)

Hallo Buffedteam,

ich habe diesmal 4 Fragen an den WoW-Teil, ich hoffe, ihr könnt ein paar davon beantworten.



1. Kennt ihr eine Internetseite, auf der sämtliche Warcraft und WoW Bücher aufgelistet sind?

2. Das hier ist eigentlich eine Doppelfrage: 1. Spielt wer von euch einen Hexenmeister und 2. Was haltet ihr von den neuen Fähigkeiten und Talenten, die schon für MoP bekannt sind?

3. Ich habe in einem Forum (ich weiß leider nicht mehr in welchem L) gelesen, das Blizzard darüber nachdenkt, mit einem der nächsten Addons weitere Rassen-Klassen-Kombinationen freizuschalten. Was denkt ihr, wie wahrscheinlich ist ein Dreanei- Hexenmeister?

4. Seht ihr eine Gefahr durch die Transmogrifikation für einige kleinere Rassen, wie Gnome, Goblins und Zwerge? (Man kann die ganzen Kostüme an den größeren Chars besser erkennen kann. Ich hatte auch schon  die Idee, aus meinem Gnomenhexer eine Worgenhexe zu machen.)


----------



## Tikume (5. März 2012)

Ist es als Redakteuer eher nervig sich die Wow Themen aktuell (Beispiel: Bericht über die Portale in der Buffed-Show) kreativ selber suchen zu müssen oder seht ihr das als willkommene Gelegenheit mal über was anderes als den neuesten Patch berichten zu dürfen?


----------



## Anglus (5. März 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed Team

Eine frage an den nicht Wow Teil.

Ich wollte mal fragen ob der Beta key für die Tera Beta für alle Closed Beta Wochenenden zählt da ja die Chars auch erst nach dem 5. Beta Wochenende gelöscht werden.Oder muss man sich immer wieder neu anmelden für die nächsten Beta Events?

Viele Grüsse Anglus


----------



## Neroblader (5. März 2012)

Hallo ich habe eine frage an den wow teil unzwar genauer an die die raiden. Habt ihr einen Fury Krieger im raid? Und könnt ihr ca. sagen wieviel schaden er macht? Ich raide im 10er und mache schaden der ziemlich schwankt von 30-60k (mit cds) un ohne so ca. 38). Wie sieht dass bei euch aus und seht ihr im Warri einen ernst zu nehmenden DD?

Ps. Alle Dmg angaben waren ST nich AE.

MfG Neroblader


----------



## Adryan (5. März 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team,

hier meine Fragen zum zweiten Teil.

SWToR:
Ihr habt bestimmt schon einige/alle Klassen durchgespielt. Welche Klassenstory hat euch bis jetzt am besten gefallen? Und welche könnt ihr wärmstens empfehlen? (ich suche noch eine spannende, habe bis jetzt den Botschafter durch, und den Imp.Agenten zur Hälfte).


Guild Wars 2:
Ich freue mich schon tierisch auf GW2. Jetzt habe ich irgendwo gelesen, dass die Entwickler auch PvP Unterwasser planen, und denke, hoffentlich wird das kein Reinfall, denn wir wissen ja, viele Spieler haben Probleme mit der Orientierung in 3D-Kämpfen (denke da allein an WoW und Occulus xD). Was meint ihr? 
Und ich nehme mal an, wenn es so kommt, dass es spezielle Unterwasser-Waffen dafür geben wird, oder!?


Viele Grüße
Adryan


----------



## Rehchen (5. März 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

wird es in Zukunft auch eine Buffed-App geben? Ich weiß, dass die Frage schon mal in eurem Forum gestellt wurde, aber das war letztes Jahr und wurde mit "vorerst nicht" beantwortet. Ich würde eine App sehr begrüßen, in der man sich den BuffedCast anhören kann und dann vielleicht unterteilt in die "Einzelteile". Ich zum Beispiel höre immer nur den WoW-Teil. Wenn ich jedoch nur auf den 2. Teil warten würde, müsste ich entweder immer spulen und gucken, wo der WoW-Teil endet oder mir den WoW-Teil mitanhören....

Ich weiß, dass es eine Download-Funktion für den BuffedCast gibt, dennoch hielte ich eine Buffed-App für sehr nutzerfreundlich.

Liebe Grüße


Rehchen


----------



## Eillu (5. März 2012)

Hi,
meine Fragen sind zu "Der Herr der Ringe online":

1. Was haltet ihr von den Änderungen und Neuerungen bezüglich PvMP, welche mit Update 6 kommen sollen?

2. Was haltet ihr von dem neuen Gebiet, welches kommt ?

3. Was haltet ihr von den Veränderungen am Runenbewahrer und Hüter ?

4. Spielt einer von euch PvMP auf der Monsterseite und sind die Freien Völker wirklich so OP ?


----------



## SirTaksne (5. März 2012)

Hallo liebes Team :-)


Mir ist gerade nicht klar, ob in Guild Wars 2 jede Rasse auch jede Klasse spielen können wird. ... und daran anschließend, was denn euer Lieblingschar in der bisherigen Beta war. Eventuell, ob ihr auch eine Lieblingskombination mit einer Rasse hattet ?



Grüße taks


----------



## Ramides (5. März 2012)

Aus einem englischen BluePost:



> Having said all that, yesterday we discussed low-population and faction-imbalanced realms with our developers. They have some pretty bold and spectacular plans for addressing this in anticipation of implementing some of the features we plan to in Mists. I just don't have a lot of information to share with you at this stage of programming and development.


http://us.battle.net/wow/en/forum/topic/3988400920?page=6#103

Spekulationen gefällig:
- 3tes Volk
- Zusammenführung von mehreren Realms (oder allen Realms?! --> Performance!?)
- Zusammenführung der 2 Fraktionen zu einer großen?!

Habt ihr Ideen wie so etwas aussehen könnte?


----------



## yazzz (5. März 2012)

Hallo liebes Buffed-Team

Ich hätte eine Frage zu WOW:

Gibt es Informationen ob es geplant ist das Erfolge auf alle meine Charaktere angerechet werden wenn die mit einem Charakter auf diesem Account erreicht wurden.


liebe grüße,
yazzz


----------



## Quarktörtchen (5. März 2012)

Hallo an den ersten Teil (; 

Ich wollte mir mit MoP mal eine Collectors Edition holen , da ich mir noch nie vorher eine geholt habe wollte ich mal wissen was da meistens so drinnen ist und ich wollte wissen ob schon bekannt gegeben worden ist , was in der MoP Collectors Edition drinnen ist


----------



## Fruehlingsroellchen (5. März 2012)

Ich hab heute mal so allgemeine Fragen an beide Teile:

1. Angeregt durch eine Präsentation über Journalismus heute in der Schule wollte ich mal fragen, was ihr so an Tipps geben könnt für Leute (wie mich), die gerne als Redakteure in der Spielbranche arbeiten wollen. Die Medienbranche habe ich mir schon länger eigentlich ausgesucht, aber speziell für diesen Bereich findet man nicht soo viele Informationen. 

2. Spielt ihr eigentlich auch MMOs, die jetzt nicht ganz so bekannt sind wie z.B. dieses Maestia was ja non-stop auf ProSieben beworben wird? Oder habt ihr durch WoW, SWTOR, HdRO und und und keine Zeit mehr für Nischengames?


----------



## Praedicatio (5. März 2012)

Hallo buffed-Team,

Ihr habt in Eurem Forum eine Unterrubrik die sich mit dem Bekannten, oder im Verhältnis zu WoW und Co eher unbekannten MMORPG "EVE Online" beschäftigt.

Ab und an findet man die ein oder andere News auf Eurer Hauptseite, aber ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, jemals im buffedCast etwas über EVE Online gehört zu haben.

Könntet Ihr eventuell ab und an dieses bereits lang existierende (2003) und ständig erweiterte Spiel in Euer buffedCast aufnehmen? Es ist als Einsteiger mit Sicherheit noch eine harte Nuss, aber bei weitem nicht mehr so Einsteigerunfreundlich wie vor Jahren. Zudem sehr facettenreich und das etwas seltenere vorzufindende Sandkastenprinzip ist für den ein oder anderen MMORPG´ler bestimmt etwas Neues und Interessantes.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Phyrra (5. März 2012)

Hi liebes Buffed-Team.

2 Frage zu Guild Wars 2


1. Mich würden die Rassenfähigkeiten bei Guild Wars 2 interessieren. 
1.1 Wisst ihr schon irgendetwas dadrüber? 
1.1.2 Muss man diese skillen oder hat man diese von Anfang an? 
1.1.3 Und wo werden diese an der Aktionsleiste stehen? 
1.1.4 Und kann man die Rassenfähigkeiten auch im PvP benutzen?

2. Werdet hier oder bzw du Flo auch bei den Beta-Events dabei sein? Es wäre schade wenn man keinen Key bekommt und keine guten Berichte bis zum Release sich anschauen kann.

Liebe Grüße
Eure Py


----------



## maos (5. März 2012)

In jedem Artikel zu T.E.R.A. wird die Rasse der Elin in den Kommentaren heiß diskutiert.

Was ist die allgemeine Meinung der Buffed-Redaktion dazu oder wie ist die Meinung Einzelner? Reicht Euch die "Hotpants" Entschärfung?


----------



## ArthurDentist (5. März 2012)

Eine Frage an den WOW-Teil:

Was haltet ihr von der aktuellen Gestaltung der Feiertage? Bei den letzten Feiertagen gab es ja immer mehr oder weniger geringfüge Anpassungen, mal kleinere Sachen wie neue die üblichen Anpassungen des Eventboss-Loots, neue Achievements für die Cataclysm Freudenfeuer, oder die Abschaffung dieses unsäglichen einmal-pro-Stunde-Gastwirte-ansprechen-müssen bei den Schlotternächten, die neuen Pets fürs Mondfest und den häßlichsten Reitvogel aller Zeiten. Ich finde es schon nett, dass mit neuen Achievements und vor allem mit den Pets und Mounts wieer mehr Anreiz besteht, die Feiertagsquests und -events zu machen (besondrs weil die Pets etc nicht seelengebunden sind) und man dann auch wieder mehr das Gefühl hat, dass die Feiertage ein bisschen was besonderes sind, weil eben mehr Leute mit Feiertagsklamotten rumrennen, Bonbonproben verteilen etc. Andererseits hätte ich mir gewünscht, dass die Feiertage mit Cataclysm mal zusammen mit der ganzen alten Welt ein wenig Überarbeitung gekriegt häte. Zumindest mal Worgen und Goblins in die Feiertagsachievements einzubauen wäre ja nicht zu viel verlangt gewesen. Wie seht ihr das? Feiertage sind eh nur nervig oder Überarbeitung wäre mal feines? Und seht ihr irgendeine Hoffnung, dass sich da mit Pandaria mal was grundlegenderes tut?


----------



## melron (6. März 2012)

Hallo,

Frage zum 2. Teil

Der Flo berichtete ja ganz begeistert von Secret World berichtet, ich muss nur sagen klingt für mich so als hätte sich Funcom bei dem Spiel einiges vm Kithai Addon von Conan zu nutze gemacht (keine richtige Questreihen, dafür viele wiederholbare, keine Leveld dafür ein "Alternatives Aufstiegssystem") usw. Also ich muss sagen das sich Kithai trotz der schönen Grafik / Setting für mich sehr schnell wie ein seelenloses Addon anfühlte, durch das massieve gegrinde / wiederholen von Quests und Ruf Farmen. Ist dieser Trend in Secret World auch abzusehen? oder wird es dort nicht so extrem sein?

THX
melron


----------



## Agama (6. März 2012)

Hiho,

Teil 2:

Wird es bei GW2 wie bei GW sein, dass man am Ende nur die gleichen Werte auf seinen Rüssis, etc hat? Im Bericht stand ja das die Rüssi sich nur im Aussehen unterscheidet (Was ich auch gut finde) oder hat man aus Dunni A dann +1 Taktik auf seinen Klamotten und aus Dunni B +1 Schwertbeherschung oder droppt im Dunni Rüssi, die dann entweder +1 Taktik oder +1 Schwertbeherschung, hat?

Spielt ihr lieber Sandbox-MMOs? Was findet ihr gut an ihnen/was nicht? Welche Sandbox-MMOs habt ihr schon gespielt?

Habt ohr irgendwelche Information, ob eine Beta für ArcheAge in Deutschland geplant ist/ob man dafür einen Publisher gefunden hat?

Wie findet FF 14 heute? Nach vielen Verbesserungen und Patches finde ich das Spiel echt gut was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Mudlene (6. März 2012)

<Username spricht sich "mad-lehn">
Hallo. Eine Frage für den WoW Teil. 

Bestimmte Waffen sind ja nicht transmogrifizierbar, weil Blizzard sie nicht ernsthaft genug findet. Also zum Beispiel Stäbe, die wie Besen aussehen oder Streitkolben, die einen Knochen darstellen. 
Nun habe ich schon immer "Waffen" mit lustigem aussehen gesammelt und ins Bankfach gelegt. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit -entweder ingame oder in der Buffed-Datenbank- zu ersehen, ob ein Item transmogrifizierbar ist, oder muss ich sie alle zum "Mogger" schleppen?


----------



## schwertfisch07 (6. März 2012)

Hallo liebes PodCast-Team,

zu SWTOR: leider fehlen auf buffed.de immer noch einzelne Flashpoints-Guides auf Seiten der Republik, so z.B. Taral V, Maelstrom-Gefängnis u.a.

1.) Warum habt ihr diese noch nicht integriert?

2.) Wann werden sie nachgeliefert?

Und noch eine Frage zu den Flashpoints: habt ihr eine Idee, warum im Gegensatz zu anderen Spielen, die dort gedropten Sachen sofort an den Spieler gebunden werden, der sie aufnimmt und nicht noch zumindest unter den teilnehmenden Gruppenmitgliedern eine gewisse Zeitlang getauscht werden können? Ich denke daß so mancher Unmut über aus Versehen genommene Sachen hätte vermieden werden können- es muß ja nicht einmal böse Absicht sein wenn sich jemand etwas nimmt oder darum würfelt und gewinnt, was für einen anderen Teilnehmer viel eher passend gewesen wäre. Bei WOW ist es, wenn ich mich Recht entsinne, ja auch nach den Instanzen noch einige Zeit möglich, Items zu tauschen unter den Teilnehmern.


Was die Verschiebung (von März auf April) des groß angekündigten und von den auf 50 gelevelten Spielern heiß ersehnten Updates 1.2 angeht: wie ist eure Meinung dazu? Wißt ihr Genaueres, warum es so kommt? Glaubt ihr, wie viele, daß sich damit BioWare einen Bärendienst erwiesen hat und nun noch mehr gelangweilte Spieler abwandern werden?

Macht weiter so...


----------



## Timolan (6. März 2012)

Hallo Buffed Team.

Ein zwei recht spekulative WoW-Fragen.

Im Norden der auf der Blizz-Con gezeigten Karte von Pandaria ist eine größere Insel mit Namen Zandalari-Isle zu sehen, was ja darauf schließen lässt, das die Story aus Patch 4.1. mit MoP definitiv fortgesetzt wird. Hier diesbezüglich meine Fragen.
 - Was glaubt ihr? Werden wir wieder mal einen Troll-Raid bekommen oder wird es doch nur ein Zwischen-Patch mit 5-Mann-Instanz wie in Cataclysm?
 - Es soll mit Ende von MoP ja doch wieder einen Oberbösewicht geben der bisher noch geheim ist. Könnte es eben jener Trollkönig Zul werden? 

Grüße
Timolan

P.S.Eine Nachfrage bei Blizzard wenn ihr die Tage dort seid diesbezüglich wäre super.


----------



## Gibin (6. März 2012)

Mechwarrior Online:

Für wie wahrscheimlich haltet Ihr es das MWO noch dieses Sommer heraus kommt wie es angekündigt wurde? Noch habe ich nichts von einer Beta-gehört und die Informationen tröpfeln mehr so vor sich hin. Bisher sind 7 Mechs angekündigt, das Battletech-Universum lebt aber von der Vielfalt an verschiedenen Mechs. Alleine in der Starterbox wahren Damals 1992 (3.Edition) schon 14 verschiedene. Und wie wird das mit Modifikationen? Wist ihr schon mehr und/oder gibt es nur eine NDA und ihr könnt nichts sagen? 

Gruss Gibin


----------



## xontroulis-rocks (6. März 2012)

== SWTOR ==

Hallo Leute, ich hätte folgende Fragen die ich euch gerne stellen würde:

1. Die erste und wichtigste Frage ist, wie sehr freut ihr euch auf den Patch 1.2 in SWTOR und welches vorgestellte Feature begeistert euch am meisten? Auch würde mich interessieren ob ihr glaubt, dass die Erwartungen auf diesen Patch nicht doch etwas zu hoch sind und vielen ein böses Erwachen droht.

2. Es wurde angedeutet, dass die Stats und Boni vom neuen PvP und PVE Gear so überarbeitet wurden, dass man einen größeren Nutzen hat wenn man sie auch in dem dafür vorgesehenen Bereich verwendet. Die Folge wäre jedoch, dass PVE und PvP  Gegenstände, für den jeweils anderen Bereich schlechter werden als sie es momentan schon sind. Begrüßt ihr eine solche strikte und durch Items aufgezwungene Trennung von PvP und PVE? (Ich als ausschließlicher PvP Spieler, finde es natürlich nicht schlecht, wenn man im PvP durch die richtigen Items einen Vorteil gegenüber Spieler hat, die ihre meiste Zeit im PVE Content verbringen.)

3. Meine letzte Frage bezieht sich auf den Dungeonfinder und dem angekündigten Kampflog. Eine Art Damagemeter wie in WOW wo jeder alles mögliche über die andreen Spieler erfahren kann wird es nicht geben, aber einen persönlichen Kampflog, dessen Daten man ja dem Raidleiter bei Interesse zukommen lassen kann. Auch der Dungeonfinder wird anders sein als viele ihn aus WoW oder Rift vielleicht kennen. Ein serverinternes LFG Tool fuer Instanzen und Quests soll geschaffen werden, so ähnlich wohl wie es in Aion vorhanden ist.
Ich würde nun gerne wissen, was ihr von den beiden Features haltet falls sie so umgesetzt werden wie dargestellt.

4. Man konnte ja kurz die neuen Sets sehen die kommen werden (ob pvp oder pvp ist dabei unklar). Wie haben sie euch gefallen?


----------



## Hariharan (6. März 2012)

Teil 2

<< Archeage >>
Die CBT4 neigt sich langsam dem Ende entgegen und durch die vielen Videos - auch aus dem deutschsprachigen Raum - bin ich total angefixt von diesem Spiel.
Meiner Ansicht nach hat Archeage das Potential, das gesamte Genre zu revolutionieren.
Da ein Vorposter bereits die Publisher-Thematik angegangen ist, habe ich weitere Fragen hierzu:

Wisst ihr näheres zur CBT5 und wann sie starten wird?
Werden zur CBT5 außer den bisher geladenen westlichen Fan-Communities weitere ausländische Spieler eingeladen oder ist auch diese bis auf die genannten Ausnahmen nur koreanischen Staatsbürgern vorbehalten?
Was ist eure Meinung zum Thema Archeage, vor allem zum Potential, das in diesem Titel steckt?
Wird es nach Release von Guild Wars 2, Tera Online und The Secret World (mir ist klar, dass ihr damit schon völlig ausgelastet seid ) auch hier mehr News zum Thema Archeage geben?


----------



## WoDkA_PuR (6. März 2012)

Hallo Buffed-Team,

Frage an den zweiten Teil

Wie denkt ihr über das Gruppensuchetool in SWTOR? 
Ich finde die Idee der nicht serverübergreifenden Suche sehr gut, da die Spieler nicht so anonymisiert werden 
wie in WOW und der Umgangston in SWTOR hoffentlich weiter so nett bleibt wie bisher.

Warum kritisiert ihr SWTOR so sehr?
Jeden Cast kommt es mir so vor, dass ihr SWTOR schlecht macht (allen voran der FLO). Ich mag dieses Spiel sehr, da ich nach WoW endlich mal wieder das Gefühl des Rollenspiels und nicht der bloßen Itemjagd habe. Auch die Idee der Begleiter, Raumkämpfe, der quasi Transmogrifikation und der überragenden Story machen dieses Spiel sehr rund, auch wenn es noch einige Bugs gibt.
Ich würde mich sehr über eine objektivere Diskussion freuen, da viele Onlinerollenspieler euren Cast hören und vielleicht ein zu schlechtes Bild von SWTOR bekommen.

Woran erkenne ich in Guildwars 2, dass ich ein Questgebiet beendet habe?
Die Ideen die Guildwars 2 bietet klingen schon ganz gut. Aber wenn es keine Quests in dem Sinne gibt, woran erkenne ich wo ich als nächstes im Spiel hinlaufen muss um weiterzulvln. Die Events sind ja schön und gut, aber besteht nicht die Gefahr, dass ich irgendwann im Kreis laufe und Events wiederhole die ich schon 10mal gemacht habe?!?

Vielen Dank ihr macht wirklich Superarbeit und bin schon seit Jahren ein Fan der Buffedseite.


----------

